# snow geese arriving in Nordak????



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

I live in the Southern part of Manitoba , just last week end the snows were here , this weekend the snows are gone -a couple of hundred, it happened quick , but the water up here is still open bigtime as well as there is plenty of food here to keep the birds fed. You guys and gals in Nordak must be seeing thousands of snowgeese by now as the weather here is still quite warm and there is no snow what so ever. I was just wondering if somone can give me some feed back on he snow movement , i was quite impressed/depressed about it actually. I guess i will have to wait till spring till i can decoy those birds again , but i can wait i will still be here next spring and im sure the birds will be back. take care and good hunting.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

We are getting a push of snows in to Northern South Dakota today.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

goose said:


> We are getting a push of snows in to Northern South Dakota today.


 hey goose , good to hear from ya! Northern South Dakota , is it true that most the snow geese dont even bother stopping in North Dakota anymore or is that just rumour??? I used to live in South Eastern Sask. 20 min. from the U.S. border (portal) but now live in MAN. the sky was always full of waterfoul in Sask. hope to get back there someday. But enough of that hope you get into the snowgeese goose . good hunting .


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

From what I have read the last few years they kinda skipped ND. Alot of the guys that live in ND could tell you more but we usually get the geese(snow geese) to stop here in SD for around a month. Last year they were here for 2 months.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Central Nodak Between Minot and Bismarck saw alot this weekend, more fliers than feeders, but theyre here. Spring time is the best time for snow geese, seems like they hang around alot more. Ive done some incredible hunts in the spring.
:beer:


----------



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

L. Bauer, is that you?? We were in Strassburg a week ago and shot some specs, lessors and giants (some on Dan's land). Not much for snows and blues at that time, a few though. Our timing wasn't as good as it was last year! Good luck.

Mike


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

nope, Jaretts the name here :lol:


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

goose :sniper:

don't listen to this kid...all he does is hunt and go to school. he never goes scouting or anything, he just busts the breeze out there! lol just kiddin' man....you and your dam scouting, i swear your wallet should be empty by now!!!! :lol: but hey....we should go out this weekend, i'll be back in town :beer:


----------

